# Two new coffee machines in one day



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

My old faithful Gaggia Classic had got far too scaled up. A lesson learned, use bottled water.

It was time for a new coffee machine, but what to get. After much dilemma about whether a lever machine would be suitable or not, especially when I had guests, I decided against it.

My wife decided for me that getting a new Gaggia would be a good idea as I had always been happy with my old one, until it died after lots of use. It seemed a good plan a slightly better machine was going to be lots more money, and lots bigger.

The lever urge remained and a quick glance on ebay identified a pre millenium La Pav europiccola in my budget that would satisfy my needs.

They both arrived today 

I have a few things to get, a 49mm tamper, some bottled water, a decent set of scales. I also think I will need to get myself a new grinder as I think the La Pav is going to show the weaknesses of my Iberital MC2. I may possibly get a decent hand grinder for the Pav if such a thing exists, reserach to be done.

Anyway, here they are for now.


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice set up. The La Pavoni looks in great condition. Have you managed to pull any shots with it yet? I'm intrigued to know how a lever machine compares.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I have pulled one shot so far. It was at least coffee, even if only a small amount.

Areas for improvement.

I don't have a tamper that fits, so had to use the back of a spoon, which was wholly unsuccesful. New tamper ordered
The basket is a single dose, which only took 8g of coffee, clearly not enough for me. New basket ordered
I have also ordered a naked portafilter as this will help me see exactly what is going on.
It could do with a really good strip down and clean. It's not bad, but I don't think it has really been used or maintained it's whole life.

It will take me a while to learn how to use it, but I'm looking forward to lots of experimenting.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't seem to be able to walk past La Pav without giving it a little polish with a soft cloth. I've become obsessed with Shinyness.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Make sure you use microfibre ones!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes, thanks. I hadn't given that a thought. I was just using a Tea Towel. Microfibre cloths ordered.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GrowlingDog said:


> Yes, thanks. I hadn't given that a thought. I was just using a Tea Towel. Microfibre cloths ordered.


 Be careful not to use anything abrasive, kept clean and serviced it will outlast you


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

It's all taking shape. The Niche should be here in a day or two, then I think I'm done for a while.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I think I'm done for now. No more coffee shopping for a while.


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Looks terrific!??


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I think I've finally got using La Pav mastered.

16g Rave Chatswood Blend, ground at No.18 in Niche.

20 second pull.

36g espresso produced.

Perfect..


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

A productive day has been had.

My old Gaggia has been completely stripped down, descaled, rebuilt, heated up to dry out the boiler so I could reconnect the earth, fully cleaned and it's back.

Nice to have it back in the kitchen.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Great little setup you have there ?

Envy your kitchen top real estate, I'm relegated to the utility with the washing machine ?


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Can I buy your old Classic please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Gilly said:


> Can I buy your old Classic please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not.

My new Gaggia got returned as it had a couple of design changes I couldn't live with. My old Gaggia is now refurbished and back in regular use.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

A few more additions to the Coffee corner.

When I bought my La Pavoni it never occurred to me my current 58mm tamper would be too big, so I bought one off Amazon as I wanted one quickly. It turned out to be as cheap as expected.

A couple of weeks ago I decided to get a Pullman tamper off coffeechap as an upgrade. Wow, what a difference.

Of course this made me realise my existing tamper for my Gaggia could do with an upgrade. Then all of a sudden one of joey's tampers came available, which I couldn't resist.


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Brilliant, loved reading through this thread. Maybe a video of pulling a shot on the Pav next??

Lovely setup


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

A couple of minor updates.

A new set of scales, Red of course.

La Pavoni has undergone a bit of renovation and is also now red and has a pressure gauge attached.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GrowlingDog said:


> A couple of minor updates.
> 
> A new set of scales, Red of course.
> 
> ...


 Lovely job you have done and lovely tampers ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Lovely job you have done and lovely tampers ?


 I agree! lovely towel too ? ? 
It all Looks great ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

How soon before we see the world's first red Niche?


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Drellis said:


> Nice set up. The La Pavoni looks in great condition. Have you managed to pull any shots with it yet? I'm intrigued to know how a lever machine compares.


 The little Pavonis are equal parts frustration and pure joy to begin with, once you've mastered them though you can pull some stunning shots.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> How soon before we see the world's first red Niche?


 I think I'll refrain from spraying the Niche, that might end very badly, and wouldn't be easy to rectify if it went wrong.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

GrowlingDog said:


> I think I'll refrain from spraying the Niche, that might end very badly, and wouldn't be easy to rectify if it went wrong.


 I think I'd get a wrap (so reversible) - they do motorcycle helmets and tanks so a Niche would be easy.

And if you going to get it wrapped... you could get a chrome, carbon fibre or brushed steel or any other effect or colour. ?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Agentb said:


> I think I'd get a wrap (so reversible) - they do motorcycle helmets and tanks so a Niche would be easy.
> 
> And if you going to get it wrapped... you could get a chrome, carbon fibre or brushed steel or any other effect or colour. ?


 Wrapping it would work.

It's really the wooden bits that I could do with sorting out, the black is fine as it goes with the kitchen.

I wonder if some clever person could make stainless steel wooden parts or the Niche ?


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Am I the only one terrified by the sheer size of these cups??

What size are they?


----------



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

I love the red base - how did you paint it - just with a rattle can?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

GrowlingDog said:


> Wrapping it would work.
> 
> It's really the wooden bits that I could do with sorting out, the black is fine as it goes with the kitchen.
> 
> I wonder if some clever person could make stainless steel wooden parts or the Niche ?


 https://www.instagram.com/custom.tec/

Near enough?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Ooh yes, that's better.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

GlenW said:


> I love the red base - how did you paint it - just with a rattle can?


 Yes, I just sprayed it with Red Plasti Kote spray can.


----------



## Surfingobo (Apr 18, 2020)

Love the set up, very cool. How did you find the learning curve with the lever?


----------



## Kite (Apr 28, 2020)

Great set up! Dreamy.


----------

